# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  HDMI 10M ΣΕ TV BOX X 96

## lavrakas

Καλησπέρα σε όλους , πήρα ένα καλώδιο HDMI 10 μέτρα για να συνδέσω το tv box με ένα προβολικό philips. Διαπιστώνω οτι δεν συνδέεται. Το ίδιο καλώδιο Συνδέεται χωρις προβλημα με λαπτοπ και με άλλο Η/Υ. επιπλέον στο tv box δουλεύουν άλλα καλώδια μικρου μηκους που έχω συνδέσει. Φταίει το μήκος του καλωδίου? φταίει η ποιότητα του (ειναι φθηνο περι τα 10€) ?  Απλα πρέπει να μεταφέρω ο σημα απο το tv box 7-8 metra μακρυα για να μη το ξηλωνω καθε φορά από την τηλεόραση. Να πάρω καλύτερης ποιότητας καλώδιο ? θα παιξει?  δεκτή καθε βοήθεια . Σας ευχαρισ΄τω εκ των προτέρω!!!!!!
 :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## chipakos-original

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους , πήρα ένα καλώδιο HDMI 10 μέτρα για να συνδέσω το tv box με ένα προβολικό philips. Διαπιστώνω οτι δεν συνδέεται. Το ίδιο καλώδιο Συνδέεται χωρις προβλημα με λαπτοπ και με άλλο Η/Υ. επιπλέον στο tv box δουλεύουν άλλα καλώδια μικρου μηκους που έχω συνδέσει. Φταίει το μήκος του καλωδίου? φταίει η ποιότητα του (ειναι φθηνο περι τα 10€) ?  Απλα πρέπει να μεταφέρω ο σημα απο το tv box 7-8 metra μακρυα για να μη το ξηλωνω καθε φορά από την τηλεόραση. Να πάρω καλύτερης ποιότητας καλώδιο ? θα παιξει?  δεκτή καθε βοήθεια . Σας ευχαρισ΄τω εκ των προτέρω!!!!!!


Υπάρχει καλώδιο 10 μέτρων που κοστίζει λιγότερο από 10 ευρώ 
https://www.dbmelectronics.gr/kalodi...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0 
και 
καλώδιο 10 μέτρων που κάνει 270 ευρώ 
https://www.audioshow.gr/audioquest-...nRhZ3MiOiIifV0
Φυσικά υπάρχουν και όλες οι ενδιάμεσες τιμές.
Βάλε ένα λινκ να δούμε τι καλώδιο αγόρασες.Εχει καμιά θωράκιση μέσα του..??

----------

